# Eating mushrooms



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

So Ludo has become obsessed with finding mushrooms out in our yard and chewing on them. I haven't seen him eat any, but I have pulled several out of his mouth. The problem is he will grab them through the fence from our neighbor's yard, and I have even seen him dig holes where mushrooms are buried and get them from there (maybe I should take him to find truffles!). I'm going to do a big search and get rid of all the ones I can see, but I am worried for him. Has anyone else had a Cockapoo do this? Any physical symptoms I should be aware of if I don't catch him doing it?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly sees mushrooms in the park where we walk but she ignores them which is a miracle. She picks up everything else but leaves those alone. I always worry though cause I know some mushrooms can be poisonous I think??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh not sure, I think I'd air on the side of caution, or maybe try and find out mushrooms they are and then check them out xx


----------



## slukas (Jul 10, 2018)

My four-year-old cockapoo eats mushrooms in the woods where I live. He's crazy about them. He's discriminating, though. He seems to know which ones are safe. I guess he can tell by the smell, but it must be in his genes because he came to me as a very new puppy. No other dog taught him this.


----------



## pawbuddy (Oct 28, 2018)

Be careful, I have seen myself if your dog eat the wrong mushroom or it might the poisonous one, it could lead to stomach problem to dog and worst case scenario even death


----------

